# Our Puppies Born 10/09/09 (Labor Story)



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Toodlelou had her babies on 10/08 & 10/09 (she started later at night and went into the next morning). There are five puppies, 3 boys and 2 girls. Mom and babies are all doing wonderful. I thought I'd share about the birth (a condensed version). 

On 10/08 (Thursday) I had a feeling that this was going to be the day she was going to have them. She was at day 64 of her pregnancy, and was very plump . She did eat some food, but didn't show as much interest in it as she usually did. She had started nesting on Wednesday night, so I knew for sure then that it would be within a few days. She started having contractions at 5:48 PM, so we called the vet to let him know she was in labor. At 6:19 PM she lost her mucus plug. 

At 8:16 she pushed and a foot appeared, the puppy was breech. She was having some trouble getting him out so I gloved up and helped pull the puppy out as she pushed. The puppy was born at 8:24 PM and was a boy. He is white with a black face and black spots. He weighed 4.7 OZ and started to nurse right away. 

At 9:37 PM puppy #2's sac appeared, and he was out within a minute, and was born at 9:38 PM. She had no trouble with this puppy at all. He is a boy, black with one white paw, and some dark brown on his legs that is hard to see. I'm thinking he might have some brindling on his legs as his color comes out more. He was named Monkey, weighed 4.0 OZ, the smallest of the litter. 

Puppy #3's sac appeared at 11:21 PM, she took a little longer to get out, becuase the puppy was bigger. This puppy was born at 11:26 PM and is a girl. She is the biggest in the litter, weighing in at 5.0 OZ. She has a black face, white body, with a black spot by her rear. 

After three puppies, Toodlelou sure was tired out, and started taking longer breaks during puppies. But I could feel the puppy internally when I gloved up, so we weren't worried. Some times puppies just take longer to come, as long as you know that the puppy is okay and not stuck. Puppy #4 was born at 2:07 AM (Friday morning) and is a girl. She came out head first (the only one that ended up being breech was #1) and weighed 4.9 OZ. She gave a very healthy sounding cry after her sac broke, and was crawling all over right away. We had to cut her cord (before Toodelou got the chance) because she was trying to crawl away, and pulling on it. She has a black head with small black spots toward her butt. 

Puppy #5 was born at 6:03 AM and is a boy. He is black with brindle/tan markings. He weighed 4.9 OZ and is the last puppy of this litter. 

The puppies went in with Toodleou later on friday for a vet appt. They are all very healthy, and he was amazed that there were so many in this litter, and yet they had wonderful birth weights. I was very suprised at this too, with the average Chi litter being 1-3 puppies, and Toodlelou only weighing 4 lbs herself. The puppies birth weights were awesome, most of the time in bigger litters like this the puppies are smaller at 1 or 2 oz. But these were almost all close to 5 oz except for one. She had 23.5 OZ of just puppy weight in her, not including anything else! 

Here is a picture of Toodleou and her first three puppies. 








The one closest to her face, is #3, the puppy next is #2 (Monkey), and the last one is the first puppy. 
I plan on putting some other pictures in the picture forum later today


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats and how exciting. What a great Mommy she is. You must be so proud.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww.How sweet I am glad she and the pups are doing good.Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Toodlelouy...the puppies are gorgeous. 
Thank you for sharing the story. I'll be waiting on more pics


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks  I'm uploading the pics to my photobucket now.
So I'll have some up tonight, but I'm going to work on getting some better indiviual pictures of each puppy.


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!! They are precious!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!!
So glad Mom & puppies are doing great!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Awww, they're just precious. I can't wait to see more pictures! It sounds like she was a real champ!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=44653

Pictures


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

congratulations hun x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

congratulations 5 lovely healthy puppies x


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Puppies are doing great today, all have gained weight. I was alittle worried about if she would have enough milk for all five of them, but that doesnt seem to be a problem.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations 
glad they are doing well x


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

So glad that mom and babies are doing great!


----------

